# Does your GSD love or hate water?



## amber fletcher05

My 4 month old pup absolutely loves water! She is always sticking her paws in her water bowl, jumps in big puddles, and today she jumped in the bath tub while i was filling it up! She just splashed & played in it for 10 minutes. Looking forward to see if she likes the lake. Does anyone else have a GSD that loves water?


Hope this question hasnt already been asked?


----------



## k9sarneko

Both of my girls love, love, love it! Did I say they love it? Crazy for it. 

My boy can take or leave it, but then he is a little aloof and pretty much can take or leave anything.


----------



## lylol

Yup yup at 14 weeks BIG water boy... in the water pool, trying to get in the pool and the hot tub, opens the shower door to join me... need to get him his own wading pool.


----------



## pupresq

Love it! Leo is hesitant about waves but otherwise likes water and Grace adores it in any form. From surfing at the Outer Banks of NC to fetching sticks in the Yellowstone River in MT, she will swim in anything given the opporunity.


----------



## aubie

When Anna was 14 wks she jumped into the bath tub....with me IN IT!!









She had her first real water experience this last weekend....I thought I'd never get her out!! 

http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/ubbthreads.php?ubb=showflat&Number=1022466&page=5#Post1022466


----------



## JerzeyGSD

Yes! Although, she won't swim she loves to run into the river and catch a stick. She hates rain, however, and baths (I think this is more due to the slippery floor than anything else...)


----------



## kelso

Both Kelso and Allie love it..but in different ways

Kelso loves to be sprayed and "attacks" water, tackles the sprinkler, divebombs into the baby pool, sloths around in it ect...

Allie loves to take dips on her own accord, and can often be found trying to swim in the outdoor water bowl on hot days....literally! She is just not as intense about it as Kelso, and mostly likes to just get her feet wet









They both enjoy rain, and the one pond/larger body of water we have been to


----------



## Mandalay

Mandalay loves water as long as it is only water and not water with soap added.

Rain, pools, lakes, puddles....loves them!

Bathtub, shower, basin at the dog wash...hates it.


----------



## doggiedad

my dog always loved the hose. just started going further out
in the creek. 

don't let your dog start tipping the water bowl. i think they go
through a tip-the-water-bowl stage.

jumping in the bath tub is cute but they can
get hurt doing that. they can easily slip and hurt
their legs. i think it's more dangerous when they
jump out.


----------



## Elaine

My boy loves water in any and all forms and if it's moving water,even better. I took him to Lake Superior when he was just 6 months old and I couldn't get him out of the lake until he was shivering so badly from the cold that I was getting worried. Forget trying to use a sprinkler or a hose when he's around!


----------



## maxsmom1229

i think my boys are part fish....they see water and literally dive in like dolphins. they love baths also. when max was younger he would put his front 2 paws in the tub as i was showering and just let the water spray him in the face....hes an odd one.


----------



## phgsd

I've had 2 that love water and 2 that dislike it. They'll go into a river or lake up to their chests but won't swim and don't like going out in the rain or getting their paws wet! But the other 2 are part fish and absolutely love to go swimming, play with the hose, and splash around in a kiddie pool that I put out in the summer. And yes I have had a few occasions where someone jumped into the tub or shower with me. The tub was the worst - OMG those claws were painful!!


----------



## BucksMom

MINE JUST LOVE THE WATER!!!!
I cant wait till I have a day off to go with my GF and take our boys to the lake and take a swim and walk.
My oldest Buck he takes off running and leaps in and then bites at it and splashes just like a kid. Now Pup he just boldly goes in and starts digging and splashing water everywhere. We have a little stream in our woods I have taken them to and they just get so muddy and wet. Looks like they have been part of a mud bog run. LOL Cant wait to take them.


----------



## GSDBESTK9

I think Gala was a fish in another life. If there is water, she is in it.
Sam and Ultro also like water.


----------



## UConnGSD

Wolfie didn't care for water all that much last summer. Hated getting bathed. But mud, glorious mud! Boy, do we like that!!


----------



## sleachy

Add another to the "water lover" column! Tooz LOVES the water!


----------



## Catu

Diabla loves water and swims like a dolphin, she also like to dive for rocks. But the sea... that is another matter, you will never convince hr that the white thing that tastes so bad is water, no way!


----------



## Grims

She doesn't get stuck in those lilly pads? My last Rotti got hung up in them real bad once...I had to dive in to pull him out (he weighed 150) he never got int he water again after that.


----------



## SunCzarina

Do these answer the question?



















She was 5 before she could be around the hose without stealing it from me.


----------



## Northof60

Our last Shepherd, Kizzie, was crazy for water. She would swim out into the middle of the Hay River and just tread water for ages.

Our puppy Kiah doesn't have the chance yet...if she tried she would knock herself out on 3 feet thick ice. I am sure she will love it though.


----------



## littledmc17

Mine love the water just hates Baths


----------



## VectorSketcher

Riddick hates water, but he is learning to deal with it as of lately. But Rogue she LOVES the water, except for sprinklers, guess they come at her too fast.


----------



## lcht2

mine likes water


----------



## Catu

> Originally Posted By: AxxelShe doesn't get stuck in those lilly pads? My last Rotti got hung up in them real bad once...I had to dive in to pull him out (he weighed 150) he never got int he water again after that.


She got stuck othe first time she met them, not too bad, but now she doesn't mess where there are too much. The ones you see between her and the camera she can touch the ground there.


----------



## allieg

Athena loves pools and lakes and streams but hates to get in the tub for a bath.


----------



## DSudd

Rocky loves the ocean jumps the waves and body surfs, baths are ok as long as I be finished by the time he is done, (Never happens he always ends up whining to get out) and he doesnt like the rain.


----------



## SunCzarina

Forgot to mention Luther didn't like water, the only one of my 7 GSDs who didn't. I'd take them to the beach and he'd go in up to his knees just ot make me happy. Morgan used to terrorize him by running up to him and splashing around. 

He had a bad experience when he was young - running up the dock at night, he tried to turn and there was nothing under him. I had to haul him back onto the dock, it seemed to take forever.


----------



## pjindy00

Mine loves it in any form, salt free or not! She's not huge on swimming in it, but loves to run and play in it - ocean, kiddie pool, any of it is great in her opinion!


----------



## Jessica H

I am not sure yet, I really hope he loves it. I spend a lot of time in, on and around the water in the summer. Scooter is like a turtle and I hope Dozer will swim with him.

I just have to figure out how Dozer is going to be able to kayak with us. Any ideas? I do not think he will be able to do this...


----------



## Sean Rescue Mom

Sean has only been in the lake but loves it!


----------



## mychance

We have one of each. Roxy doesn't even like to look at another dog playing in the water. Ward loves the water and will put his entire head under to fish for rocks. He was a little hesitant with the ocean on our first beach vacation, but now loves to chase waves too - which perfectly suits his laid-back surfer dude personality.


----------



## Bridget

Heidi loves swimming. She loves the lake and she loves her bath. She does not like rain, avoids the hose, and goes around puddles.


----------



## bnwalker

My guy LOVES water! In the summer I set up a baby pool for him and he practically lives in that thing when he's outside. He also loves to go swim in the river, or pretty much anywhere else there is water! However, he's not a fan of the hose or getting baths.


----------



## Fee

Loves the water - puddles, lakes, rivers creeks, our pool. She hasn't been to the ocen yet Hates getting a bath! She also dives in the pool to retrieve her kong but doesn't always succede. We have the swimming kong (blue) and the bottom of pool is blue also. Sometimes I can't even see it LOL


----------



## JulieAG

Hummer loves, Loves, LOVES water. He comes home from the barn soaked every day because he chases the water coming out of the hose every time we're rinsing buckets or hosing off the horses. The first time I took him down to the intercoastal beach (unfortunately not the actual 'ocean beach'... haven't found a beach down here in Palm Beach county that allows dogs... blah) he was a little freaked out by the waves and kept barking/trying to bite at them... but within 15 minutes was going the whole way in after sticks. When we head back north to NJ... we'll be living less than a mile away from the Delaware River... I have a feeling we'll be spending a lot of time there....


----------



## JenM66

LOVES the sprinkler







HATES a bath


----------



## weber1b

Clover comes up to me every time I have a hose in hand, but it's to get a drink. Max we didn't know about, but in the park today he chased some geese....right into the pond. He was up to his belly until I called him back. I don't think he was even thinking about the water, it was all about the geese.


----------



## Sherush

Jesse loves swimming, diving, jumping in water (swims every day in our salt water pool in the summer), loves lakes, and rivers too, this time a year he runs through puddles back and forth, jumps into the shower with us.

But doesn't like baths?!?


----------



## onyx'girl

Before I adopted Kacie the girl I got her from warned me of her only bad habit. Whenever she saw a puddle she would lie down in it. Being a long coat, it is a pain to get the mud out of her! 
We have a koi pond and it is a challenge to keep her out. She loves water. Onyx loves chasing the hose spray and they are both happy in the lake. Bathtime is no big deal either, they jump in the tub readily.
This was from the first Summer Kacie joined our pack:


----------



## crazyboutdogs

storm's breeder used to let the pups go under the outdoor shower in the summertime to cool off!!! now storm can't stay out of the water. when i try to water my plants he drives me crazy. he swims in the baby pool, lol, lol!!!


----------



## DnP

Phoenix likes water in the following forms....

Lakes
Oceans
Ponds
Swimming pools
Kiddie pools
Rivers
Streams
Creeks
Puddles, the muddier, the better

Tolerates a bath, but not happy

Absolutely HATES the hose. Has since the first day I adopted him. He stays far far far away from the kiddie pool while it's being filled with the hose. Once the hose disappears...GAME ON...he's in the pool.


----------



## GSDgirlAL

LOVES water!! She gives a whole new meaning to the term "water dog" ... I was actually able to let her play in the hose about 2 weeks ago and it was hysterical!! I really wish I could have captured it on video. She too grabs the hose and will walk around with it, sprinklers just don't stand a chance!


----------



## mjbgsd

Love water.


----------



## SuzyE

loves loves loves water


----------



## lhczth

They love the water. Swimming, wallowing, wading........


----------



## lupina

Skye is my 1st GSD who readily swims in rivers or ponds...she's like a little fish...w/her chin resting just on the surface of the water. 

Those baby wading pools are great for keeping them cool during the hot summer months...


----------



## WinitheGSD

Wini and Buddy both love baths. Buddy loves swimming in lakes, but we haven't taken her to the ocean. And we don't know about Wini. We haven't taken her to any lakes yet. But we've had her for less than a year so we have yet to find out. My guess is that she will love it. There are lots of lakes around here, on the street and stuff. But none of them have a bank so it's just like flat land, striaght, and then droppppppp. Into the deep lake. So if they were to dive in, it would be hard to get back out. And under an emergency it just wouldn't be safe. But wini wanted to go swimming in the lake during the winter(I guess) and she decided that the ice was frozen, which it was not. So yeah.....


----------



## gsdlove212

My girls love water!


----------



## grmnshpd21

Molly loves water for the most part. She loves the hose and her pool and puddles and going into the lake as long as she can touch the bottom. She has yet to swim, but loves splashing around in the shallow water. She also does not like a bath.


----------



## BlackGSD

Does this answer your question? (She was 3 months old in these. She started swimming at 9 weeks. All on her own, I don't put them in the water.)


----------



## hilary bradshaw

Rory is a regular water babe!


----------



## lucymom

Thankfully, all my shepherds have loved the water, salt and fresh. I live in an area surrounded by water, so I'm not sure what I'd do with dogs who didn't swim...teach them to knit??

Rory looks like he's having a blast.


----------



## Fodder

Tilden absolutely hates it


----------



## Kayla's Dad

I think we could change the word love to obsessed!

Lancer's first opportunity at 3 months 1 week:









And last weekend at his first trip to the ocean


----------



## Waldershrek

I wouldn't say she likes it but she doesn't hate it. The only time she'll go in it on her own is if something is in there she wants (her toy for example). Found that out the hard way when I threw her toy over the pool and the shortest route was through the pool.


----------



## lcht2

mine likes water


----------



## SunCzarina

From yesterday - it wasn't even 70 degrees and that was cold straight off the hose. They'd just come back from the beach and were stinky.


----------



## KCandMace

No, no and no. 
They will stick their feet in it at the pond or creek, but that is only to drink from it.


----------



## zyppi

They're just loungers...


----------



## Nellie

Defo water babies, we have 3 lakes next to us so they are in heaven, especially when it's hot








Kodi








Chevy








Kodi and smelly Ellie
if we have no lake the puddle will do,Chevy


----------



## LHunter82FXRS

Chico can take it or leave it. He will go in water if I am in it, but he doesn't go in far on his own.


----------



## rjvamp

Angeles loves it


----------



## koda00

My Koda loves the water, can't get enough, my brother has a inground pool and he'll run and jump right in. Same as the Lake, he'll jump off the dock.


----------



## DSudd

<span style='font-size: 11pt'>*<span style="color: #CC66CC">The only water Rocky seems to hate is baths. If we ae outside using the hose he will run through it as many times as we let him. However, baths with the hose are not appreciated. LOL</span>*</span>








[/img] 








[/img]


----------



## Rügen

Rugen has always loved the water! I think it helped having a Golden Retriever big brother to show him the way. He goes nutz for lakes, rivers and creeks. I hope to take him to the beach one of these days.

These photos are from last summer when he was between 4 and 7 months old. Only a few more weeks until I can take them out this year.




































When Rugen was 3 months old he jumped into my bubble bath, but I'm not posting that one.


----------



## JeffM

Thor: Loves
Riggs: Likes


----------



## Anja1Blue

Nope - my dogs hate getting wet under any circumstances. I miss our old Blue - he LOVED water, would chase the hose, jump in the lake, liked baths. We had a lot of fun.....
______________________________________________________
Susan

Anja GSD
Conor GSD - adopted from this Board
Blue GSD - at the Bridge


----------



## fuangel29

Rebel loves to swim and go to the lake but HATES a bath. My husband has to hold him down while I wash him. It's a horrible experience for everyone involved.


----------



## Sherush

Yup Jesse loves and I mean loves water of any kind, swims everyday from April to end of September, either in pool, lake, river, ponds, puddles, will jump in deep water, will play in shallow water, will dunk his head to get something on bottom


----------



## LukesMom

Luke loves water, lake, river, creek, his little pool etc. However he does not like the hose because he associates it with a bath.


----------



## Brightelf

Grimm loves: Ponds, lakes, rivers, bathtubs, shower hoses!

Grimm hates: Rain, puddles


----------



## doggiedad

my boy loves playing in water. the hose, creeks and streams.


----------



## Steffanie

They both love the water!

They love their pool, lakes, streams... If there's water and I don't tell them they can't go in it they will hurl themselves in and have a grand ol' time. 

I've never tried to give either Cheyenne or Sir a bath, so I don't know how that would turn out, but they are a little scared of the hose(they've only seen it twice).


----------



## twogsdoh

My male hates it but my female absolutely loves it!!!


----------



## FourIsCompany

Jaia loves it, Cara and Mia hate it. B'asia will go in, only when there's nobody looking.









Jaia and B'asia and the Pool:

http://s116.photobucket.com/albums/o19/CaraMia_photo_album/Videos/?action=view&current=Pool09.flv


----------



## Mandalay

Mandalay loves the rain, puddles, her dog pool, the sprinkler, the slip n slide, the shower...all of it. 

What she hates is when I take perfectly good water and ruin it by adding soap to it.


----------



## GSDgirlAL

LOVES IT!!!


----------



## GSDTrain

I loves water!


----------



## onyx'girl

Karlo's newest obsession since I took his jollyball away is the hose. He is into the pool now too, especially if there is a pinecone to toss around in there!








Need to get him to the lake asap


----------



## george1990

Miko is good with water at the beach... he won't go really deep but he's not scared either. I think if he met some water-loving dogs, he'd turn into one too. He'll follow me in the water, but I never actually went in past my knees as I can't swim (I know, haha), so he hasn't either. He hates hoses and baths though. =/


----------



## Northern GSDs

Jax LOVES LOVES LOVES the water - I swear she would swim until she collapsed if I let her. She will also dive underwater for a toy that gets waterlogged and will not give up trying to get it (I learrned to avoid the risk of using any "floatable" toys that get water logged). 

Brodie enjoys wading around but he is not much of a swimmer but will swim short distances to retrieve sticks and a few other toys.


----------



## Castlemaid

Not sure . . . what do you all think?


----------



## Steffanie

> Originally Posted By: CastlemaidNot sure . . . what do you all think?


Hates it. The hate forces are clearly keeping the dog suspended in mid-air after slipping on the wet dock and nearly falling in!


----------



## FredD

Mikko, Loves water, but detroys the small pools dragging them around the yard. 
Also loves attacking the water from the hose.


----------



## Castlemaid

> Originally Posted By: Steffanie
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted By: CastlemaidNot sure . . . what do you all think?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hates it. The hate forces are clearly keeping the dog suspended in mid-air after slipping on the wet dock and nearly falling in!
Click to expand...









That's great!!! Thanks for clearing that up for me!!


----------



## Baja'smom

Baja loves water in any form, the bowl, the shower, a kiddie pool, the river , the hose, a sprinkler. The challenge is keeping her out of it.


----------



## EchoGSD

*Water: LOVES IT!!*

My Echo LOVES the water. She'll launch into anything deeper than a puddle: river, lake, etc. She loves to swim out against the current or chase down anything we've thrown for her. My rottie also loves the water: between the two of them we have QUITE the wet dog smell in the van after a day at the lake!


----------



## abby

my guy loves water as long as his feet touch the bottom! We used to lose him in the summer in the uk to the horse water troughs where you would find him lying in them!


----------



## Chris Wild

Nara hates water. She hold it all day rather than going outside to potty in the rain, and will go well out of her way to avoid stepping in a puddle.

The rest LOVE it! Kaiser and Raven especially. Can't hardly keep them out of our pond in the summer. Though this coming summer will be interesting as I'm sure Kais will try to swim with 3 legs, but not sure he'll be able to pull it off. 

Not sure on the pups yet since they've not had a chance to try out swimming, but once the weather warms up I suspect they'll take after their mom, Raven, and be water babies playing in the pond too.


----------



## TxRider

I don't think either of my girls ever swam before i got them at 3yrs old.

Hope seems to like water, but is unsure about not having her feet on the bottom, Kaya I'm not sure of yet.

All it'll take for Hope is one afternoon at a pond with a tennis ball to chase and she'll be a water dog, it'll happen.


----------



## IllinoisNative

I have shepherd/rottie mix who LOVES water. My co-dependent dog, who won't let me pee by myself, doesn't know who I am if there is water and a ball. It's the ONLY time he refuses to listen to me. 

I swear, if my dog could talk, he'd be saying, "She's not my mom!!!" as I carted his butt out of the park.:laugh:

However, I had a Golden who hated water. Go figure. My chow mix also doesn't like water. I'm not sure if he'd go in water if he was on fire.


----------



## ba1614

I think my pup is going to enjoy it, at least I'm really pulling for her too. With no dams in yet the water at the conservation area down the road only comes up to her belly, so it's been perfect to get her into it. She runs around in it like crazy, chasing whatever I throw for her. It's a real challenge at times to even get her out, and she's hit a couple holes that brought it above her head and she just shook it off and kept going.

Looking promising and I'm really working with her and keeping my fingers crossed she'll be a swimmer.


----------



## VaBeachFamily

Cullen loves water. He has yet to get deep enough into any to swim, but I would prefer it be nice enough to get in with him... just for safety! But he does jump into the lakes with ease, and he plays in every water bowl and bucket, and if I break out the hose, he runs through it like a kid in a sprinkler!


----------



## Bridget

Heidi loves swimming, but hates water falling falling on her head (rain, hose). I can hardly wait for spring so she can go swimming in the lake. It's one of our favorite things.


----------



## 3ToesTonyismydog

Tony loves water. Two of the dog parks I go to have large bodies of water and Tony just walks right up and starts swimming. He gave me quite a scare, because he got quite a distance out there swimming after a duck and boy he loves duck. I think he believes he is a lab and or a hunting dog.


----------



## bianca

Molly loves her paddling pool! And LOVES swimming at the beach...mind you she only gets in really deep water when she's playing with her fur friends


----------



## SammysMomma

I wish my Sammy liked water. He has been terrified of it since we got him at 7 weeks old and he is almost 8 months now.


----------



## paladin

My GSD pup Troy loves water and likes to bite the stream of water from the hose when I am watering the trees, grass and shrubs. My Australian Shepherd runs away when I turn on the water.


----------



## Jessiewessie99

Molly hates water.She will only drink it.lol.Tanner on the other had doesn't mind it.


----------



## Miikkas mom

Miikka loves to play in water...her water bowl, the bird bath, the garden hose. HOWEVER, she *hates, hates, hates* getting a bath! I think she views it as torture!


----------



## Doubleminttwin

Baya has a love hate relationship with water, she LOVES to run in it and wade in it but don't even think about making her swim or take a bath lol


----------



## Ellie

Ellie also has a love-hate relationship with water. She HATES when it's raining to get her paws wet. She won't get out of the car if she sees that the ground is wet haha. But if we're at the park and I throw the ball in the lake, she'll trot in and get it (but not swim)


----------



## 3ToesTonyismydog

Tony is water maniac. At the dog park I go to they have a clean up station to rinse off the dogs. Guess who refuses to leave that area?? Then when we leave and head to the other end of the park, he shoots back like a newly fueled up rocket. Now I come in the other entrance but when we leave we have to go right by it. If no one is there, he just stands there looking at me like I am leaving him forever. I am never gonna ever be able to wash my truck again. He graps the hose and tries to eat the water coming out, I must admit it is really funny and he could care less how wet he gets.


----------



## charlie319

Ares just goes after the tennis ball as far as I can throw it. Otherwise, he's a "wader". My new dog, Zuleyka/Faygo von haus Huro is a little different as I've already seen her swiming along the shoreline for no good reason.


----------



## Sigurd's Mom

Sigurd loooves water and all water related things. He paws/smooshes his nose on the shower when I'm in it, if I opened the door he'd go in with me! When taking a bath, he tries to crawl into the bath tub! It's been raining for a couple days now, and Sigurd loves it. He likes to lay on the porch when it's raining. :S The other night we had a thunder/lightening storm with a lot of heavy rain - Sigurd was outside throwing his ball and playing with himself, haha.


----------



## fightin14

When she was a very small puppy she did not like the tub. Understandably so loud noise, from the facet, strange surface, confined etc.... but now she loves open water pond, lake, river, creek, swimming pool,etc...


----------



## jencarr

My boy hates water if it is a bath, but loves to splash and lay around in his kiddie pool. He will also sit under the sprinkler, stick his head in my shower, run through puddles, drop his ball in the water dish & slosh it all around. We have not had a chance to take him somewhere to swim yet.
Our previous GSD HATED water, unless it was in a bowl to drink! If it was raining or if the ground was wet he didn't want to go outside.


----------



## fightin14

I am glad to know Ecco is not retarded or the only one that loves dropping her ball or other toys in the water and then inevitably make a huge mess.


----------



## KayElle

Both of my GSDs are avid water dogs. We live right on the Huron River and from late spring to early fall, their favorite game it to fetch floating toys that we throw out into the river for them. They swim out and back to retrieve them about 40 feet each way. GREAT exercise and lots of fun!


----------



## Lilie

Hondo loves the water - but I think he loves mud more! Ole' mud bug.


----------



## Redgrappler

Zuko loves the water.


----------



## dhh1

My GSD Lucy aka The goose aka Lucy Goosey loves the water. she pushes my shower curtains open and tries to hop in. When she was a puppy we had some issues w/ the water but now she loves it. Plus he favorite toy is her water kong, she plays w/ it all the time and will drag it where ever she goes (except inside, thats an outdoors toy). 

PS- how cute is this pic of her wearing a silly pair of glasses i have, she wanted to look a little smarter. And this is what i came up w/!


----------



## ChristenHolden

Bella Loves water so far. She plays in the 2.5 gal bucket puts her whole head in and then shakes her head to make it splash and make a mess. We did have a gallon ice cream bucket on the porch but she would tip it as soon as I filled it. I WILL be buying her a kiddi pool I can't wait to see her in that and of course take pictures


----------



## debbiebrown

Never had one that didn't Love to swim................


----------



## valreegrl

Timber is infatuated with water! 
We have an inground pool with a safety cover. The kind where the kids (and dogs!) cannot fall in. 
Every day he stands in the middle so the water comes us and splashes around  

Not to mention that every time someone is in the shower, he has to stick his big head in there and lap up water. I drawl the line when his two front feet join in! 

It's gotten so bad, that I have to lock him out when the kids are in the bath because he tried to climb in with them  

As of bigger bodies of water....he is still hesitant. He goes in up to his chest, but no swimming yet. It's still early in the season though!


----------



## GSDgirlAL

Love it!!!


----------



## dianefbarfield

When we first got Lizzie she was terrified of water because of the treatment she had received at the kennel (they sprayed the animals to clean them and their cages) but now she delights in sliding through mud puddles and jumping up and down until she is covered in water and mud!


----------



## Clay

Kaiser is 10 1/2 weeks old and had his first plastic pool experience. He loved it, but hates to get a bath.


----------



## Trina

Our first GSD Axel loved the water. Our second one Klaus never showed much interest in it, but then again, we never encouraged him either.

Max LOVES the water, but at home, we discourage it because our swimming pool has a vinyl liner.


----------



## Jeffa

Can't keep Repo out of my pond it is aggravating at times because when it is cold I am always trying to dry him off before he comes in and his coat is so thick he gets my carpet wet. 

My bird dog who should like water sits and watches my GSD swim.


----------



## HMV

My 5 month pup wants to go in the water (I can see it in her face) but is still unsure, she will put her front paws in then backs out. Just like a 2 year old kid going to the beach for the first time.


----------



## Cassidy's Mom

LOVE IT!!!!






Dena went right in the first time she saw water at 4-1/2 months old, but would only wade up to her belly:










It took her a couple of months to finally start swimming, but then there was no stopping her. The first time Keefer saw water at 5 months old he followed Dena right in and has been swimming ever since:










I think it took Halo until her second time in water before she swam, the first time, at 15 weeks old, she just splashed around:










Didn't take long for her to be able to keep up with Keefer:


----------



## Mac's Mom

Mac loves playing in his plastic pool. Today, he stepped into the shower with me (didn't see that coming). He loves water.


----------



## goatdude

loves water. no pics or vids though


----------



## Heidi's Mom

Heidi loves to go in the water, but she's not the greatest swimmer. I think she got scared when she jumped into a cranberry bog when she was young. I don't know what she expected, but she totally disappeared from sight. All of a sudden, she popped back up again. I think it may have frightened her a bit. She really loves to get into any water (puddles, lakes, streams, etc.), but likes to stay where she can touch bottom. It's pretty funny to watch her at times.


----------



## chicagojosh

love's it. out swam labs...no joke


----------



## APBTLove

As long as he can touch bottom, he has a blast, loves to hose too. But if he can't feel something under his feet he panics.


----------



## Mrs.K

Yesterday I would have said that Indra hates water...but since she was playing in the pool like crazy I can say she loves it, except for the hose. 

Yukon and Zenzy love the water too.


----------



## GROVEBEAUTY

My dogs all LOVE water. They will go to our pond of their own accord. If you say pond dog they all go nuts. They play in the water bowls, baby pools, horse tanks, whatever they can get into. Mia swan the width of our little pond (20 feet) at 10 weeks, of her own accord. All my GSD's loved water.


----------



## Stogey

DJ will run play in the sprinkler and try to bite the water. Sometimes when it's raining I'll look out back and he's sittin in the middle of the yard, in the rain !


----------



## acillaton

All of my dogs were crazy for water


----------



## tonkatuff81

*Loves Water !*

My 3 yr old Male loves it. He swims across the pond after geese, will go into rough surf, and will go through streams in the winter and icicles form on his fur.

When I go into the pool, lil' feller will lay down in his kiddie pool.

GSD's are exceptionally strong swimmrs !


----------



## shawnmccarthy87

Mine absoultely loves the water -- Cant get her to wanna go home when we are swimmin.


----------



## Blitz1203

Blitz is impartial thus far. Then again he hasn't really gone into any large bodies of water yet.. should probably take him to the beach.


----------



## cindy_s

Both my dogs are WATER RATS !!!!!! They are going to be so sad when we close the pool in a month.


----------



## Okie2

We have a pool so Maggie is no stranger to the water......in fact she wants us (my wife and or me to take her swimming every day.....she will not get in the pool---deep water without us in the pool. She will get into the shallow end and set ....which is funny site.


----------



## vat

Max LOVES water! As a small pup he used to drive me insane :crazy: by playing in his water bowl. Had water every where. Now he lays in his pool, does not really play in it but uses it to cool off after a hard play.

Used to also stick his head in the shower but now not so much. He does love the garden hose, I am surprised it does not have holes in it yet


----------



## Eva von Selah

Eva loves the water! Goes flyfishing with me all the time, though I have trained her not to get in the water when I or others are fishing. 

She went in the creek when she was 12 weeks and has loved it ever since. She will swim across fast sections just to see the other side, jump off the bank in a big sploosh!, and just swim circles and drink in the deep, slow sections, and after a good afternoon of chasing deer she just lies down in the creek to cool down.


----------



## guitarest

Blitz is a water baby for sure.... always playing n it


----------



## klgraf

We have a pool, plus get to the beach once or twice a month with Lilly. We adopted her at 5 mos old (she is now 10.5 mos). She has absolutely NO interest in getting into the water. Too bad, 'cause it would be great exercise for her!


----------



## Akk578

Bandit doen't love water but doesn't hate it either... He will not willingly play in it, but he will take baths without a fuss. Yet he loves to play in the mud!


----------



## JustMeLeslie

Victor used to be terrified of the water hose when we first got him because he came from a training facility and they sprayed him down in his kennel everyday. He had to learn to trust that I was not going to spray him now he is just fine he trusts me with the water hose. He will stay out in the rain no problem though. I have to make him come in unless it is thundering real bad. Jamie Lee will step all in her water dipping her legs in her bucket but if it rains she does not like to go out in that.


----------



## vicky2200

Initially she really was unsure about the water.. I tried to get her to like it all summer. The next summer came, and I took her ball down to the lake. I threw it in and she had no problem ever again with the water because she could chase her beloved ball.. Wish I woulda thought of it sooner. Now its hard to get her out of the water once she is in.


----------



## ST33L3R

Steeler is always in the pool. He loves his baths and he is always the first one on the boat. We had to get him a life jacket because we never know when he is going to jump off the boat into the ocean for a swim... I just have to teach him to get me a lobster or two while he's enjoying his swim.


----------



## will_and_jamie

Our GSD looooves water from any source. Hose, shower, sink, bath faucet, kitchen sprayer, in ground pool, kiddie pools, beaches, lakes, ponds, puddles, rain. Our Golden like all forms of water that can't be sprayed, shot or is falling upon him.


----------



## supaflyz

All 3 of my GSD hated water for some reason. Today I was calling her name, but she doesn't come. She usually just run right to me. Then I realize I was holding the water hose. I just got her for 10 days, so don't really know mucha bout her.


----------



## missmychance

Frodo loves being sprayed with the hose, he has destroyed 2, but he wont get in the baby pool we got him. Gonna try to coax him in again this summer. I think were gonna try a lake this year to.


----------



## Tara

Tara hates it!! I hate her out in the rain because she stinks then , we don't bath her we get her groomed.


----------



## Scribblez

Nellz... She does not like water. She loves running around at the dog beach, but she will not get in the water. She'll run in when the wave is getting sucked in, but sprints out as the wave splashes back out. Kinda like those tiny little birds that run away from the wave with their two little feet all quick. I showered her two days ago in the tub. She tried making a run for it, and then stood like a statue during the entire bath. Water was warm, and I was doing "the voice" trying to let her know it was alright. It's been like that since I got her.


----------



## debbiebrown

i have never had one yet that didn't absolutely love the water..............worse than kids..............fun, fun, fun!


----------



## MikeyMerciless

Crystal hates it at first. It's a struggle to get her in the tub or near the hose at first, but once you start wetting all her fur, she loves it haha


----------



## sirius

Not in rough water like certain beaches. He prefers rivers are lakes. Except it depends on the lake because I've heard they have a higher risk of catching an illness from slow moving water?


----------



## LaRen616

I'm not really sure?










Sin loves the water.


----------



## Larien

YES, loves it - He's always trying to swim in the water bowl... Usually spills it in the process...


----------



## King&Skylar

Skylar loves the water! she has her own kiddie pool for the summer, and we go to the ocean at least once per week in the spring/summer/fall.


----------



## ZebsMommy

When Zeb was a baby he would splash in his water bowl where water sprayed all over the kitchen floor. He'd then walk into the living room to get a running start, and run to the kitchen and slide across the floor. He would do that for an hour! Was so funny! Terrified of tubs though.Loves the rain. He will cry to get outside to play and splash in the puddles.


----------

